# Newest Nook "Smart Touch" - MERGED thread



## Meemo

No real clues here, should be interesting to watch & see what's coming....

http://www.marketwatch.com/story/barnes-noble-to-unveil-new-e-reader-on-may-24-2011-05-04


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

I tell you what, my head is spinning with all these things - Honeycomb, Android, etc.  I think I'm getting too old to learn all this stuff.


----------



## Cardinal

I suspect it will be an eInk nook.  Although isn't one company suppose to be releasing a color eInkish/type reader?  B&N seems to market on being different than Kindle and that would be a big bullet point in their campaign.

I'd like to see it weight less and have a longer battery life, plus eInk Pearl.

And to either stop their "we have a million books" mantra, or get a million books outside of the public domain.


----------



## Patricia

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I tell you what, my head is spinning with all these things - Honeycomb, Android, etc. I think I'm getting too old to learn all this stuff.


Me, too, Patricia. But I've been thinking about getting a Nook Color, so I can't wait to see what this new announcement from B&N is!


----------



## Boston

For those waiting on the Nook Color be aware that B&N is tweaking it so that only 1GB of the on-board storage can be used for non-B&N content. The updated model has a blue dot on the box. (Fortunately, you can add a microSD card for added storage - not sure if the new version will be more difficult to root)

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/20/psa-new-nook-color-partitioning-only-leaves-1gb-for-music-othe/

While I am a little more technical saavy than the average person, I'm tired after having to spend time tweaking/adjusting all my devices and just want them to work the way I want. So I gave mine to one of my devs at work who likes playing with this stuff and he did it all for me. I love it!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

Boston said:


> For those waiting on the Nook Color be aware that B&N is tweaking it so that only 1GB of the on-board storage can be used for non-B&N content. The updated model has a blue dot on the box. (Fortunately, you can add a microSD card for added storage - not sure if the new version will be more difficult to root)
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/20/psa-new-nook-color-partitioning-only-leaves-1gb-for-music-othe/


I think that it makes sense that Barnes & Noble is doing this. Several people on Barnes & Noble's discussion boards have had problems with not being able to download all of their apps that they had purchased from Barnes & Noble even though they had several gigabytes of internal memory showing as being free It just makes sense that Barnes & Noble would repartition the storage now that they sell the apps and interactive books that are more memory intensive.


----------



## balaspa

Ugh...why do they need another new one already?  With the app store, whatever Nooks were out there were all like brand new as it is!


----------



## gadgetgirl003

balaspa said:


> Ugh...why do they need another new one already? With the app store, whatever Nooks were out there were all like brand new as it is!


I really expect the announcement tomorrow to be for a new e-ink Nook to give the Nook the Pearl display like the Sony Reader and Kindle have.


----------



## fekish

I am not getting the Nook Color at the moment in order to wait for the announcement...  
Lets see if they will sell us a different innovative product! Or it will be just a product to get a market share from Kindle...
I really hope that is something better than NC but at the same price!

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Rumor mill says it will be an eInk touchscreen Nook, rather than a new Nook Color.  We'll know for sure very soon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

5/24, 7:45 eastern; no new nook on the B&N page. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Latest rumors...I guess we'll know very soon.
http://news.cnet.com/tipster-new-nook-is-the-simple-touch-reader/8301-17938_105-20065525-1.html


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Now listed

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/nook/index.asp?PID=34323&cds2Pid=35700#productimg


----------



## FrankZubek

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/05/24/barnes-and-noble-simple-touch-reader-nook_n_866059.html?ir=Books#s282657

Updated e-reader news about the Nook


----------



## Ryne Billings

B&N claims that the Nook is the best selling e-reader?

What are they smoking?


----------



## FrankZubek

My theory is this:
A large number of readers aren't very well informed. 
Many of them getting the bulk of their news from just one (maybe two) sources
Which is understandable since  many, many people haven't got a lot of time to browse around to get all sides of any one story (or marketing strategy) 
So if they are (finally) in the market to buy an e-reader and are undecided on a Nook or a Kindle and they happen to read this article, there is a chance that a portion of all the people who read this article (or have it sent to them by a friend who is aware they might be wanting to buy an e-reader) might make the decision JUST on those very words: "Nook is THE best selling e-reader."

A portion of mass marketing depends on a large portion of your audience being uninformed

At least, that's my view


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

Ryne Billings said:


> B&N claims that the Nook is the best selling e-reader?
> 
> What are they smoking?


They are probably counting the $189 Kindle as a distinct product from the $139 Kindle, with the new ad-supported Kindle being a third product. It's possible the Nook color has been outselling them if you divide their sales up. Rumors are that the sales have been very brisk for the Nook color. It's a cool device.

The new Nook looks neat too. The touch interface is a lot nicer than having all those buttons. It's supposed to have a two month battery life also.


----------



## kindlegrl81

Lets hope the touch screen is more responsive than the touch menu on the old Nook.  It would take me forever to get the touch menu to respond anytime I wanted to switch books or look something up.  This was one of the reason's I preferred my Kindle over my Nook and the Nook ended up being given away.


----------



## Will Write for Gruel

kindlegrl81 said:


> Lets hope the touch screen is more responsive than the touch menu on the old Nook. It would take me forever to get the touch menu to respond anytime I wanted to switch books or look something up. This was one of the reason's I preferred my Kindle over my Nook and the Nook ended up being given away.


It's using a different technology I believe so hopefully it will be better.

Kobo has come out with a very similar new reader.

Amazon is rumored to have two new readers in the works -- well, tablets.


----------



## Boston

The original Nook had a capacitive screen (similar to most phones).  It requires electrical conductivity of your skin (or a capacitive stylus) to register the touch.  My finger nails get in the way of effectively using the original Nook's panel.  

The New Nook (and Kobo) screen uses infrared technology like the Sony PRS-350/650/950.  Basically beams along the side that hover just above the glass detect something touching the screen.  No glare, reacts to feather like swipes (so you can turn pages without leaving heavy fingerprints) and it doesn't need skin contact.  

. I didn't think I was a touch screen person at all (my phone even has a keyboard) until I got my Sony PRS-650.  If I didn't already have 3 e-book readers, I would be very tempted.


----------



## WayneBowyer

I love my Kindle and don't plan to jump ship but I understand the new Nook has Pearl E-ink plus a touch screen? Plus pretty good battery life. Guess they've been doing their homework. I would think Amazon is doing the same.

My hands are somewhat crippled so the touch screen would sure be nice. I played around with my sister's Nook Color and while it was pretty neat it seemed more of an inexpensive tablet then a really good reader especially in light of the LCD screen. Wait and see I reckon.


----------



## Xopher

The nice feature with the newly announced Nook is that it runs Android, so it may have some extra features besides just being an ebook reader. 

It will be interesting to see what Amazon comes out with later this year.


----------



## Meemo

Asher MacDonald said:


> It's using a different technology I believe so hopefully it will be better.
> 
> Kobo has come out with a very similar new reader.
> 
> Amazon is rumored to have two new readers in the works -- well, tablets.


I have to agree that the new Nook's touchscreen almost has to be better than the original's - that thing is abysmal. Overly responsive when you don't want it to be and non-responsive when you want to turn it on. It's like they had to work hard to engineer that. 

And I'm sure the K4 has been in development since the K3 came out.


----------



## balaspa

I have to say, the new Nook is a pretty-looking little device.  It is also set at a fairly reasonable price.  I think Kindle has its work cut out for it.  I am wondering what the new Kindle tablet will look like and where its price point is.


----------



## WayneBowyer

I wish Amazon had a great upgrade program! I imagine they will have a great product coming out soon. I also find it interesting the advertising banner at the bottom of this site's page is for the Nook Color. Talk about rubbing it in!


----------



## Meemo

balaspa said:


> I have to say, the new Nook is a pretty-looking little device. It is also set at a fairly reasonable price. I think Kindle has its work cut out for it. I am wondering what the new Kindle tablet will look like and where its price point is.


Well, the Kindle tablet(s) will be in competition with the NookColor. The K4 (which has no doubt been in the works since the K3 came out) will be the competitor for the Nook Touch (or whatever it ends up being called). If the K4 comes out with a good, functional touch screen, it'll be time for me to upgrade my K2.


----------



## Cardinal

Nook 2 made the improvements that were screamingly in need: longer battery life, lighter weight and Pearl eInk. Kindle 3 has been out for about nine months, took them long enough.

From the pictures, it is not nearly as cute as the Classic Nook or Nook Color imho.



Xopher said:


> The nice feature with the newly announced Nook is that it runs Android, so it may have some extra features besides just being an ebook reader.


I'm not sure why running on Android is seen as an advantage. B&N uses Android as a selling point, but I really don't see why the OS important. When I asked a B&N employee giving me the Nook demo who kept talking about Android as reason to buy the Nook, I asked why. He said only the Nook gets updates out of all the eReaders; obviously the Kindle gets updates as well. It looks like the web browser, mp3s, sudoku and chess have been stripped out of the Nook 2 and I have read that it won't support apps.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

Cardinal said:


> Nook 2 made the improvements that were screamingly in need: longer battery life, lighter weight and Pearl eInk. Kindle 3 has been out for about nine months, took them long enough.
> 
> From the pictures, it is not nearly as cute as the Classic Nook or Nook Color imho.
> 
> I'm not sure why running on Android is seen as an advantage. B&N uses Android as a selling point, but I really don't see why the OS important. When I asked a B&N employee giving me the Nook demo who kept talking about Android as reason to buy the Nook, I asked why. He said only the Nook gets updates out of all the eReaders; obviously the Kindle gets updates as well. It looks like the web browser, mp3s, sudoku and chess have been stripped out of the Nook 2 and I have read that it won't support apps.


Android has a certain cool factor right now, and I guess B&N is playing it for all it is worth. I agree that unless you are a person who hacks devices (and there actually are some people who hacked the eInk Nook, believe it or not), the fact that it is on Android is of little or no interest.


----------



## Cardinal

The Hooded Claw said:


> Android has a certain cool factor right now, and I guess B&N is playing it for all it is worth. I agree that unless you are a person who hacks devices (and there actually are some people who hacked the eInk Nook, believe it or not), the fact that it is on Android is of little or no interest.


I completely agree.

I am glad there is a new eInk Nook, I believe innovation is good for everyone.


----------



## WayneBowyer

Cardinal said:


> I completely agree.
> 
> I am glad there is a new eInk Nook, I believe innovation is good for everyone.


Agreed. Without healthy competition there would be little incentive for any product to be improved. We all win (hopefully!) There will be a better Kindle around the corner.


----------



## planet_janet

Meemo said:


> If the K4 comes out with a good, functional touch screen, it'll be time for me to upgrade my K2.


To add on to this, if the K4 comes out with a good, functional touch screen AND is 3G (or 4G), it'll be time for me to upgrade my K2. 

The new Nook looks very cool. The only reason I'm not tempted is because I've already spent a lot of money on Kindle content, and the new Nook is wi-fi only.


----------



## The Hooded Claw

I also want B&N to succeed, but I am unenthused about a touchscreen eink reader. I think it will promote fingerprints, that will show up well against eink. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## Cardinal

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also want B&N to succeed, but I am unenthused about a touchscreen eink reader. I think it will promote fingerprints, that will show up well against eink.


Not sure about the fingerprints, when I looked at the Sony Touch at Best Buy I didn't fingerprints.

I really thought the Kindle 3 was going to be touchscreen. With all the major competitors going to touch, maybe Amazon will go that route as well. I really do love how fast
and easy it is to bookmark, jump to a page on the home screen, type notes and jump to the start of chapters with the five way control. Whatever Amazon decides to do in
the future, I hope these things stay.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The Hooded Claw said:


> I also want B&N to succeed, but I am unenthused about a touchscreen eink reader. I think it will promote fingerprints, that will show up well against eink.
> 
> Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


I gather that, because of the touch technology used, it doesn't need to be a finger tip you use. . . .so you could use, say, the eraser end of a pencil instead. That would minimize the smudging issue. And, I foresee a market in stylus type devices -- maybe cases with an attached stylus or at least a place to store one. . . .


----------



## Wunderkind

I had one of the previous Sony touch readers that had the unfortunate glare issue; I absolutely LOVED the ability to touch the screen to turn the page. It allowed me to hold the ereader in many more positions for comfort and still be able to turn the page. I know this feature isn't ideal for everyone, but if Amazon comes out with an ereader that is touch that didn't have the glare issue, I'd buy it in a minute.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Does anybody else think the screen size on the new Nook looks a little wonky?  It looks too square to me.

It looks like a great device, but I'm Amazon loyal.  I'm waiting to see what they come out with over the next 2 or 3 months, if the rumors are true.  I really want a color device to use for magazines and children's books, but this would be in addition to, not a replacement for, my K3.

The Kobo doesn't tempt me at all because their selection of magazines and children's books isn't very good, and I think overall, Kobo ebooks are more expensive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's the same screen as in a Kindle. . . .but without the keyboard the overall size of the device is smaller -- by about an inch in length and just under a quarter inch in width so, yeah, the whole thing is slightly closer to 'square'.


----------



## Meemo

Ann in Arlington said:


> I gather that, because of the touch technology used, it doesn't need to be a finger tip you use. . . .so you could use, say, the eraser end of a pencil instead. That would minimize the smudging issue. And, I foresee a market in stylus type devices -- maybe cases with an attached stylus or at least a place to store one. . . .


I agree - and the ability to touch a word to look it up in the dictionary, and have it pull up the definition (the way it works in iBooks or Kindle for iPad) is wonderful. One would hope that's how B&N does it on the new Touch reader, they didn't seem to learn a lot from the other readers with the original Nook but hopefully they paid more attention this time...

I keep looking at the Sony Touch readers in the stores, even though I'm not really in the market (I'm just a big eReader nerd), and I never notice fingerprints on them. I don't notice them on my iPhone or iPad either, except when they're off. Or when my grandkids have been playing with them, in which case the fingerprints are...sticky.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

***merged two threads on the same topic. . .sorry for any confusion  ***


----------



## Meemo

Cardinal said:


> Nook 2 made the improvements that were screamingly in need: longer battery life, lighter weight and Pearl eInk. Kindle 3 has been out for about nine months, took them long enough.
> 
> From the pictures, it is not nearly as cute as the Classic Nook or Nook Color imho.
> 
> I'm not sure why running on Android is seen as an advantage. B&N uses Android as a selling point, but I really don't see why the OS important. When I asked a B&N employee giving me the Nook demo who kept talking about Android as reason to buy the Nook, I asked why. He said only the Nook gets updates out of all the eReaders; obviously the Kindle gets updates as well. It looks like the web browser, mp3s, sudoku and chess have been stripped out of the Nook 2 and I have read that it won't support apps.


The problem with the original Nook is that "cute" came at the expense of function. I rarely use my Nook, and much prefer my Sony 300 Pocket reader.

Hope you corrected that salesperson about "only the Nook gets updates". It drives me crazy that they do stuff like that - people who don't do their homework will actually believe them.


----------



## Meemo

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Does anybody else think the screen size on the new Nook looks a little wonky? It looks too square to me.
> 
> It looks like a great device, but I'm Amazon loyal. I'm waiting to see what they come out with over the next 2 or 3 months, if the rumors are true. I really want a color device to use for magazines and children's books, but this would be in addition to, not a replacement for, my K3.
> 
> The Kobo doesn't tempt me at all because their selection of magazines and children's books isn't very good, and I think overall, Kobo ebooks are more expensive.


I think the screen size is exactly the same as the Kindle, the old Nook screen, basically all the 6" screens. It's the frame that makes it seem a bit different.

Kobo books do tend to run a bit higher, but there are frequently those coupons, etc, and I've gotten some good deals there. And Kobo can read Sony and other ePubs (all but B&N's). That said, I'm not interested in their reader. Not really interested in the new Nook, aside from what Amazon's "response" will be. I suspect the KSOs are a way of reducing the K3 inventory in preparation for the K4 later this summer/fall - in time for holiday shopping for sure - it's probably a matter of whether they choose to release the K4 or the new tablet(s) first. Their previous Kindle timeline would suggest a fall rollout of the K4, but who knows?


----------



## G. Henkel

I actually wonder if this will be a capacitive touchscreen or just one of those crappy resistive ones, which might send usability down the drain.

As for a stylus, you can always buy one as an accessory.


----------



## RM Prioleau

I wish B&N was more indie-friendly with their books, otherwise, I might be inclined to upgrade my classic NOOK 1st edition with the new one -- if it is indeed e-ink technology, that is. I would have to try it out in the store and get a feel for it before I even consider, though. I've never seen a touchscreen device that used e-ink.

I love the Android OS, I love e-ink technology, and I would love B&N more if they were more indie author-friendly like Amazon is (which is one of the main reasons for me getting a Kindle).


----------



## G. Henkel

Okay, now I have to ask. How is B&N not indie-friendly?


----------



## RM Prioleau

Guido Henkel said:


> Okay, now I have to ask. How is B&N not indie-friendly?


Ok maybe that was a little harsh, or I just worded it wrong. I don't know. Basically, I've not been able to find as nearly as many indie books on B&N as I find on Amazon, even though apparently some of the authors have them on B&N but I've yet to find them. I've found myself spending hours looking for books buried at the bottom of the search stack, there's no way to refine the searches enough to find what you're looking for. Some of the same books I find on my Kindle takes me less than a minute to search and find on my Nook because it has a more in-depth search and books are buried hundreds of pages in.

I just personally feel like B&N isn't doing a good job in this aspect. I like reading books by indie authors, and B&N makes it discouraging for me to find what I want. I really like B&N and won't give up my Nook, but if I have better luck with my Kindle, then I will stick to that for now.


----------



## Cardinal

Meemo said:


> Their previous Kindle timeline would suggest a fall rollout of the K4, but who knows?


I didn't think Amazon rolled out Kindles once a year or with a predictable pattern.


----------



## Meemo

Cardinal said:


> I didn't think Amazon rolled out Kindles once a year or with a predictable pattern.


It was more like 15-16 months - 15 months between announcing the original Kindle (Nov 2007) and announcement of K2 (Feb 2009), and about 17 months to the K3 announcement in July 2010. Call it 16 months and you're looking at November 2011. But obviously two upgrades isn't exactly enough to make a truly accurate prediction - I hedged my bets by saying "in the fall" but heck, who knows - besides Amazon?


----------



## G. Henkel

RM Prioleau said:


> I just personally feel like B&N isn't doing a good job in this aspect. I like reading books by indie authors, and B&N makes it discouraging for me to find what I want. I really like B&N and won't give up my Nook, but if I have better luck with my Kindle, then I will stick to that for now.


Ah, I get it. Well, the thing is that barely any retailer has a search engine as powerful as Amazon's. I mean, apple's iTunes search engine is as dumb as a piece of bread and it is impossible to find anything in the iBookstore, for example.

The way Amazon is balancing and weighing search results is really rather unique in the industry in its strength and fidelity, so yes, unfortunately all other retailers do look a little poorer by comparison.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Cardinal said:


> I didn't think Amazon rolled out Kindles once a year or with a predictable pattern.


Michelle, it's just wishful thinking on our part, I guess  It scares me to think they will introduce a K4......what if it doesn't fit ANY of the cases we have now??


----------



## Cardinal

I know, we'll just have to get another dozen.


----------



## jonathanmoeller

I think this is delightful news. The more e-readers out there, the more opportunity we have to sell books. It's a golden age of opportunity out there.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

If you look at the spec, the touch screen is "infrared". . . .

I actually wandered past a B&N today and asked about the new one.  They had signs up but no devices yet.  The guy said he hopes the stores get them a bit ahead of when they're actually available for sale, but so far they don't have any and don't know anything except that they will be available June 10.


----------



## RM Prioleau

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you look at the spec, the touch screen is "infrared". . . .
> 
> I actually wandered past a B&N today and asked about the new one. They had signs up but no devices yet. The guy said he hopes the stores get them a bit ahead of when they're actually available for sale, but so far they don't have any and don't know anything except that they will be available June 10.


I also just got back from visiting the B&N down the street to see if I could sample the new Nook, but they didn't have the devices, either. They said they will most likely have them around the time the devices are available (June 10th).


----------



## R. M. Reed

RM Prioleau said:


> I've never seen a touchscreen device that used e-ink.


Sony has one. The touch layer is over the e-ink screen and I have heard some people think that obscures the words a tiny bit.


----------



## gadgetgirl003

R. Reed said:


> Sony has one. The touch layer is over the e-ink screen and I have heard some people think that obscures the words a tiny bit.


Sony's newest models, 350, 650 and 950 have the infrared touchscreen and it does not obscure the words at all. Their previous touchscreens 600, 700 and 900 are the ones that people complained about having that problem.


----------



## Tris

Other than the battery life and touch, the thing that hit me was about the buttons.  I never counted the number of buttons on the Kindle, but when I look at it, they are there for a purpose.  If you want to add notes and search.  In a way it felt like B&N was saying the Kindle is so much more complicated because of the qwerty keyboard?  I understand that they are trying to make it so "grandma" can use it.  However, my grandma can easily see and use the keyboard buttons.  On touch tech she doesn't know how to open it to begin to use it.  

I'm not a huge Kindle keyboard user, but it is easier to hold and type.  If my iPad wasn't on a stand, it's hard to use one hand and type and it doesn't work very well when I type faster.  I don't want to get a separate keyboard for my iPad because I can't afford to at the moment, and take it with me.

My friend who knows some Amazon people says that Amazon is currently all a buzz about an upgrade or new version coming out real soon, this summer.  I'm curious...though I think she is talking about the library loaning upgrade.

Tris


----------



## Patricia

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> Michelle, it's just wishful thinking on our part, I guess  It scares me to think they will introduce a K4......what if it doesn't fit ANY of the cases we have now??


Oh, please don't say that!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia)

Patricia said:


> Oh, please don't say that!


Scarey, isn't it


----------



## dbeman

Tris said:


> Other than the battery life and touch, the thing that hit me was about the buttons. I never counted the number of buttons on the Kindle, but when I look at it, they are there for a purpose. If you want to add notes and search. In a way it felt like B&N was saying the Kindle is so much more complicated because of the qwerty keyboard?


Complicated? No...but many (including myself) feel as though the keyboard makes for a more unwieldy device. The touchscreen on the original nook alleviates this a little bit, but that's still a decent amount of land that largely goes unused while you are simply reading.



Tris said:


> My friend who knows some Amazon people says that Amazon is currently all a buzz about an upgrade or new version coming out real soon, this summer. I'm curious...though I think she is talking about the library loaning upgrade.


I'm sure Amazon will release a Kindle touchscreen model in time for the holiday season. Either that or they may be the first to develop a color e-ink reader; so long as they can get the price point to a level that is comfortable for the consumer.


----------



## pomtroll

*I'm not going to get the new Nook or Kobo Touch. I'm satisfied with my Sony 350. BUT if Kindle came up with a touch screen I think I'd be tempted....Though I actually like my smaller Sony. Perfect size for me.*


----------



## elakkljakldf

I wouldn't like a touchscreen because on an eink screen, the scrolling would be the worst (not that it's not bad already) and I would probably expect the super fast response hat I get from my iPod. also, the new nook's home screen is so cluttered! I don't even have any friends that own ereaders, so it's just a waste of space. Stop trying to be dumbed down and overly sophisticated at once, bn! Finally, is it just me or does the nook have way too much extra material along the sides and bottom?


----------



## Boston

EvilB said:


> I wouldn't like a touchscreen because on an eink screen, the scrolling would be the worst (not that it's not bad already) and I would probably expect the super fast response hat I get from my iPod.


Have you tried the touchscreen on the Sony 350/650? It doesn't scroll the pages...a light swipe from your finger turns the pages just like the buttons on a Kindle. Again, I'm not a fan of touchscreens at all...but love it. For me, the keyboard on the Kindle adds unecessary bulk for the amount of times its used. That's why my Sony is my primary reader and the one I take with me everywhere and while the Kindle stays at home for bedside reading.


----------



## Cardinal

EvilB said:


> Finally, is it just me or does the nook have way too much extra material along the sides and bottom?


Yes, I think that is the reason I don't think it looks as good as the classic Nook or Nook Color; the bezel looks way to wide. Maybe if they had a seven inch screen which would make it longer and it might look better but that would raise the cost of the unit.

On the practical side, the wider bezel is probably easier to hold.


----------



## elakkljakldf

It could be WAY more attractive if the extra material was gone. Thinner and sleeker.


----------



## Meemo

EvilB said:


> It could be WAY more attractive if the extra material was gone. Thinner and sleeker.


But attractive doesn't equate to functional. I suspect that extra material around the screen is there for a reason - to make it easier to hold. You've got to have some place to put your fingers without touching the screen on a touch device. The original Nook is very attractive. In terms of functionality, it's a major fail (IMO). Give me functionality every time - this new one looks to be a vast improvement.

And of course attractive is in the eye of the beholder anyway, I don't think the new Nook is unattractive, it's just a bit of a different shape that will take a bit of an adjustment. Kind of like when new cars models come out - sometimes they look bad until we get used to them. (And sometimes, they just look bad...)


----------



## elakkljakldf

Meemo said:


> But attractive doesn't equate to functional. I suspect that extra material around the screen is there for a reason - to make it easier to hold. You've got to have some place to put your fingers without touching the screen on a touch device. The original Nook is very attractive. In terms of functionality, it's a major fail (IMO). Give me functionality every time - this new one looks to be a vast improvement.
> 
> And of course attractive is in the eye of the beholder anyway, I don't think the new Nook is unattractive, it's just a bit of a different shape that will take a bit of an adjustment. Kind of like when new cars models come out - sometimes they look bad until we get used to them. (And sometimes, they just look bad...)


Well, maybe I can see how the sides could have so much material, but the top and bottom? C'mon...


----------



## Meemo

EvilB said:


> Well, maybe I can see how the sides could have so much material, but the top and bottom? C'mon...


Really? It just doesn't look that bad to me - it looks fairly balanced. Again, folks will hold it different ways - heck I hold my Kindle different ways at different times. Gotta put those fingers somewhere...


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I agree with Meemo. . . .I think it's very nicely designed with neither too much nor too little of an edge.  I look forward to seeing it in person. . . .


----------



## Meemo

Just saw this pic - looks even better in someone's hands...gives a little perspective...









http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20066255-1/b-n-fires-back-at-amazon-over-kindle-battery-life/


----------



## Cardinal

I still think it is rather stubby but found myself thinking about getting one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It looks well designed and. . .despite their claim that there's only one button. . .that picture kind of looks like there are two long buttons on either side that might be for page turns.  Interesting.


----------



## elakkljakldf

Ann in Arlington said:


> It looks well designed and. . .despite their claim that there's only one button. . .that picture kind of looks like there are two long buttons on either side that might be for page turns. Interesting.


They didn't count the page turn buttons neither on theirs or the kindle's button count.


----------



## kindlegrl81

I didn't even realize those were buttons...I just thought they were finger grips


----------



## Mr. RAD

Just thought I'd provide an additional link regarding the B&N's newest Nook device. The link even provides video.

Hands-On With The New Nook: Watch Out, Amazon


----------



## elakkljakldf

Mr. RAD said:


> Just thought I'd provide an additional link regarding the B&N's newest Nook device. The link even provides video.
> 
> Hands-On With The New Nook: Watch Out, Amazon


I just saw the page turns... I thought they made me dizzy, but maybe that's just me. I like the black flash. It makes me know that I've turned the page.


----------



## mlewis78

Mr. RAD said:


> Just thought I'd provide an additional link regarding the B&N's newest Nook device. The link even provides video.
> 
> Hands-On With The New Nook: Watch Out, Amazon


Just watched the video. All the "friend" features are irrelevant to me. If I wanted to see what my friends are reading, I'd ask them or find it online. I thought B&N would make this simple without all irrelevant things. Probably it's just me and everyone else cares about friend features.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Become a 'member' at BN.com and get $25 of Nook Color or $10 off Nook 'touch'.

http://ebm.e.bn.com/c/tag/hBN7Q72B8GcokB8bjO9Ng$N2cFy/doc.html?t_params=EMAIL%3Dann%2540vonhagel.net%26PASSWORD%3DB8GcokNg%2524N2cBN7Q72MGRuRqf0mL2Q&sourceid=L000002676&[email protected]&cm_mmc=Non-Member-_-Misc-_-110606_NF01_NOOKINSTORE-_-hosted

***that's the web link from the email I got -- someone let me know if it doesn't work?***


----------



## mlewis78

Ann in Arlington said:


> Become a 'member' at BN.com and get $25 of Nook Color or $10 off Nook 'touch'.
> 
> http://ebm.e.bn.com/c/tag/hBN7Q72B8GcokB8bjO9Ng$N2cFy/doc.html?t_params=EMAIL%3Dann%2540vonhagel.net%26PASSWORD%3DB8GcokNg%2524N2cBN7Q72MGRuRqf0mL2Q&sourceid=L000002676&[email protected]&cm_mmc=Non-Member-_-Misc-_-110606_NF01_NOOKINSTORE-_-hosted
> 
> ***that's the web link from the email I got -- someone let me know if it doesn't work?***


I wonder where this leaves old members? (I allowed mine to lapse.)


----------



## Ann in Arlington

well. . . mine was lapsed too. . . but I still get the emails. . . .and I got the above. . . . . .so . . . . I dunno!


----------



## KindleGirl

mlewis78 said:


> I wonder where this leaves old members? (I allowed mine to lapse.)


As I was scrolling thru screens on the new nook I saw where it said there was one nook discount allowed per new OR renewal membership. I also had a membership that lapsed, so I put a membership & nook in my cart to see what it would do and it showed the discount. So if you're interested in a nook, it should work for a renewal. Has anyone seen if this also works in-store or just online?


----------



## muggle

I am a die hard Kindle fan and I have "invested" heavily in Amazon Kindle books, so there really isn't any danger of me defecting now; but I have to say, the new Nook with the touch screen is pretty GREAT. I just saw it in person and got to play with it and it is pretty awesome next to the Kindle 3. I sincerely hope the Kind 4 is as cool with a similar foot print and form factor.


----------



## CandyJ9

I'm with you. I love my Kindle and even before the K3 came out was pretty sure I'd go the Kindle route. I don't buy from B&N unless I have to after a bad childhood experience. That being said, my husband needed a book and we have no more Borders, so I ended up getting to check it out and play with it a bit as well.

It definitely feels nicer in my hands than I thought it would and is also more responsive than I expected. It also didn't seem to smudge easily with the touchscreen, something I was curious about. The rubberized page turn buttons also have a nice feel to them. Still, I think the fact it has no 3G and web browser is a shame and I love that I have the TTS option on my Kindle. The amount of font selections was pretty awesome though.


----------



## tim290280

I saw this the day it was released and thought "I wanty". The only reason I didn't jump on the new Nook is that I want to see how Amazon responds.


----------



## Meemo

CandyJ9 said:


> It definitely feels nicer in my hands than I thought it would and is also more responsive than I expected. It also didn't seem to smudge easily with the touchscreen, something I was curious about. The rubberized page turn buttons also have a nice feel to them. Still, I think the fact it has no 3G and web browser is a shame and I love that I have the TTS option on my Kindle. The amount of font selections was pretty awesome though.


I'm seeing reports this morning that it actually does have a web browser (just not a very spiffy one) but enough to do very basic stuff. 
http://blog.the-ebook-reader.com/2011/06/07/the-nook-touch-has-a-hidden-web-browser-video/


----------



## dbeman

I'm pretty sure that hidden web browser is necessary in order to log on to certain public wifi hotspots that require an acceptance of terms before connecting.


----------



## Toby

This new Nook is tempting me. I need intervention. LOL! However, I do want to see what Amazon comes up with next. I love Amazon CS. What is BN CS like? Just wondering as I don't know.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Word is BN CS on line is not great -- in store CS varies by store.  I have no personal experience.

FWIW, I, too, find the Nook touch intriguing -- but I have 1000 Kindle titles so won't be jumping ship.


----------



## Cardinal

Toby said:


> What is BN CS like?


A survery just came out that said Barnes and Nobles does poorly with online customer service:

http://www.mainstreet.com/article/smart-spending/best-worst-e-retailers-customer-service


----------



## Meemo

I have the original Nook and hang out on nookboards - haven't had to deal with B&N's customer service yet myself, but I haven't really heard any ringing endorsements there for it (like you do so often here for Amazon's Kindle CS) and have read a lot of bad stories there.  It's even in their User's Guide - no eBook returns ever, if they can't fix an issue with your Nook over the phone, you don't get a new Nook overnighted like we do with Kindles, it's a slower and more convoluted process.  From what I've seen, Amazon wins hands down, and it's one of the reasons I'm holding out for the K4 rather than going for the new Nook Touch - which frankly looks great to me.  (The other being that my $$ are with Amazon since there are 4 of us on one account.)


----------

